# hello and happy halloween



## monster steve (Oct 27, 2004)

im monster steve and am new here, i just wanted to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to the forums monster steve. I hope your stay here is a spooky one.

Happy Halloween to you too.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Boo! :d


----------

